# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > سوال: ساخت فایل نصبی با installshield

## زهرادلدوز

سلام من یه برنامه با wpf نوشتم میخوام فایل نصبی ش با  shieldinstallدرست کنم 
کسی میدونه که اگر بااین برنامه فایل نصبی درست کنم دیگه نیازی نیست تو سیستم های برنامه sql server نصب باشه ؟ آخه من قبلا چندتا برنامه ممو که فایل نصبیشون رو با ویژوال درست کرده بودم تو سیستم های دیگه اجرا نمی شد و باید حتما Sql Server نصب می شد .
اگر کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه

----------


## samiasoft

درود

بارها این مساله بحث شده سرچ کنید

----------

